# 4:30pm today @ Brighton Know Before You Go FREE avalanche awareness clinic



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

04:30 PM Tuesday, December 06 2011 Duration: 3:00
Brighton Patrol and The Utah Avalanche Center have partnered once again to offer the always popular "KNOW BEFORE YOU GO" Avalanche awareness program. This clinic is FREE and open to the public.

Learn about avalanches, conditions that increase avalanche hazard, how to use the Utah Avalanche Center's forecasts and web page, Brighton Resort and Brighton Patrol policies and practices.

This is an introductory level clinic and is appropriate for all ages, abilities and come join us for a fun educational evening. Clinic begins Dec 6th 4:30pm, 3rd floor Alpine Rose Lodge. For more information contact Brandon Dodge [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

